# Frontline Plus application bombed!



## Ubermother (Aug 22, 2010)

Sigh! So Little Miss Daisy was one wiggle worm today when I was trying to apply her Frontline. I managed to get just a bit between the shoulder-blades but most of it ended up on her right shoulder.  Will it be effective or do I need to re-apply?


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I probably would reapply since you didn't get any where near a full dose. I use Vectra and it has a great applicator, much easier to use than Frontline's.


----------



## Uniballer (Mar 12, 2002)

I agree. It sounds safe enough to reapply. I usually apply K9 Advantix while the dog has his head down in a food bowl (none of my dogs mind if I touch them while they're eating).


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Most of it ended up on her right shoulder? Meaning MOST of it was on her body? If most of it ended up on her body, regardless of on her shoulder or between her shoulder blades, then you shouldn't have to reapply.


----------



## Ubermother (Aug 22, 2010)

It wasn't down on her skin though. Mostly on her fur. Is it near impossible to get down to her skin anyway? That double coat is amazing!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> Most of it ended up on her right shoulder? Meaning MOST of it was on her body? If most of it ended up on her body, regardless of on her shoulder or between her shoulder blades, then you shouldn't have to reapply.


 
I most certainly agree!


----------



## Uniballer (Mar 12, 2002)

If it didn't make it to the skin then it won't work. Reapply.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

My dog hates it when I try and do that. Have found if I schedule it for once a month on a saturday and tire him out by activities all day, he is more willing to let me apply it. A tired dog is a happy dog!- and more compliant! LOL


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

My dog finally trained ME to do this while he is occupied with his dinner. I also run the brush over him while he eats!


----------

